# Trek Decals



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I bought a used 2000 Trek Postal OCLV. The former owner trashed the decals. I am trying to find replacements and can't figure out where to find them. Can anyone help?
Zeytin


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Contact the Company*



zeytin said:


> I bought a used 2000 Trek Postal OCLV. The former owner trashed the decals. I am trying to find replacements and can't figure out where to find them. Can anyone help?
> Zeytin


Have you tried emailing Trek? 

[email protected]

I had good luck obtaining some replacement decals from Specialized bicycle a few years back.

I asked for a pair of yellow “Specialized” decals for my top tube and they responded by sending me a stack of decals for free. In fact, they sent me enough decals to do at least eight Allez frames!

I held on to the extras for a few years until I came across them while doing some spring cleaning. They promptly sold for a nice sum when I auctioned them off on ebay a few months back.

Thanks, Specialized!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*No help from Trek*

Trek responded as follows:
_Thank you for emailing us. Unfortunately since decals have a shelf life, the 2000 model year decals are no longer available._

I am still in need of advice. I have searched on the internet and on ebay.
Any suggestions welcome
Sheila


----------



## Strider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Decals.......*

Zeytin,
These folks claim they can duplicate decals. I know nothing about them.

http://www.koolbikes.com/


Strider


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Thanks Strider*

Their website looks good and I am going to email them in the morning. I appreciate your help. If I go with them I'll post about it.
zeytin


----------

